
What is the best video conferencing software? - agrass
https://medium.com/data-scope/10-best-video-conferencing-software-for-2020-bfe66126d20f
======
zelon88
Surprised they didn't mention Apache OpenMeetings. Or any other self-hosted
alternatives. [https://github.com/awesome-selfhosted/awesome-
selfhosted](https://github.com/awesome-selfhosted/awesome-selfhosted)

I know this isn't _video_ conferencing, but I will always have a special place
in my heart for Ventrillo. It's been around forever, takes practically no
resources to run a server or a client, and it's just really simple to setup
and live with. The original program is closed-source, but there are open
source clients and servers (like Mumble) available for every platform.

~~~
agrass
Thanks for sharing, is good to have an open source alternative!

